
Support Hurricane Florence Relief Efforts Google Will Match Up to $1M - Rapzid
https://www.google.org/crisis/florence-relief
======
Rapzid
As a PSA on this, if you scroll down like I did not you will see the money
goes to the American Red Cross.

